# Spring time baits



## Donald T Beatty (Jan 11, 2019)

I am new to this forum .. I am a bank fisherman want are some good staring baits for bass in the spring?


Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

I use buzzbaits, horny toads, mouse, frog, 1/8 oz jighead with either white/chartreusse twister, any kind soft plastics(Texas-rig, dropshot, Carolina rig), rat-l-traps, rapalas, Mepps minnow or Aglia, crawdads, and spinnerbaits.
The $1.00 buzzbaits from Wal-Mart are great, but need bent into a 90 degree angle in front of the blade to run right(use pliers).


----------



## Donald T Beatty (Jan 11, 2019)

maynard said:


> I use buzzbaits, horny toads, mouse, frog, 1/8 oz jighead with either white/chartreusse twister, any kind soft plastics(Texas-rig, dropshot, Carolina rig), rat-l-traps, rapalas, Mepps minnow or Aglia, crawdads, and spinnerbaits.
> The $1.00 buzzbaits from Wal-Mart are great, but need bent into a 90 degree angle in front of the blade to run right(use pliers).


I love twister tails ....I am going to try using more swim baits this spring ...

Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Jig and pig


----------



## Donald T Beatty (Jan 11, 2019)

RiparianRanger said:


> Jig and pig


Can you send me a picture of your favorite jig and pig?


Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Shallow cranks like Bomber square bills, swimbaits, twister tails, and stickbaits like husky jerks or floating rapalas. I very rarely target a specific species, but these baits will be good for bass but also saugeye, whitebass, and crappie.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Donald T Beatty said:


> Can you send me a picture of your favorite jig and pig?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


http://files.osgnetworks.tv/15/files/2011/09/img4-INFS-110022-JIGS-06.jpg

Something along the lines of the above


----------



## Donald T Beatty (Jan 11, 2019)

RiparianRanger said:


> http://files.osgnetworks.tv/15/files/2011/09/img4-INFS-110022-JIGS-06.jpg
> 
> Something along the lines of the above


Good to know thanks


Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donald T Beatty (Jan 11, 2019)

Donald T Beatty said:


> Can you send me a picture of your favorite jig and pig?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


I am trying big joshie swimbaits this year


Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Donald T Beatty said:


> I am trying big joshie swimbaits this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


They are a good choice. And will catch more then just bass.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Donald T Beatty said:


> I am trying big joshie swimbaits this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


I use these a good bit. Its a good multi-species bait. I catch a lot of white bass, walleye, SM bass and LM bass on them.


----------



## JOSH gets2fish (Aug 16, 2018)

If your talking early spring when the water is still cold like in the 50s get some 3/0 offset worm hooks and some soft jerkbaits, senkos, trick worms. With just a weightless hook tied on you can try different types of plastics and drag, twitch, and all kinds of different plastics without re tying or worrying about snags. Senkos are heavy and catch bass just working them along the bottom. Soft jerkbaits or worms like zoom flukes or trick worms have a darting action that works anywhere in the water column. 
When the water warms a bit you can rig soft plastic frogs like the zoom horny toads mentioned erlier and just steady reel them on the surface. 

Spent lots of days in the spring bass fishing with a single hook tied on and 3-5 different types of plastics in my pocket to rig on it. 
These are especially effective presentations in clearer water. The more stained the water the more you need spinnerbaits, chatterbaits, skirted jigs, crankbaits etc. things that give off more vibration and thump.


(Aren’t yall proud I didn’t say swimbaits!!!) ps they work also


----------



## Donald T Beatty (Jan 11, 2019)

JOSH gets2fish said:


> If your talking early spring when the water is still cold like in the 50s get some 3/0 offset worm hooks and some soft jerkbaits, senkos, trick worms. With just a weightless hook tied on you can try different types of plastics and drag, twitch, and all kinds of different plastics without re tying or worrying about snags. Senkos are heavy and catch bass just working them along the bottom. Soft jerkbaits or worms like zoom flukes or trick worms have a darting action that works anywhere in the water column.
> When the water warms a bit you can rig soft plastic frogs like the zoom horny toads mentioned erlier and just steady reel them on the surface.
> 
> Spent lots of days in the spring bass fishing with a single hook tied on and 3-5 different types of plastics in my pocket to rig on it.
> ...


I love using tubes as well they did good for me last year from spring threw summer

Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

KC Twitcher


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

shroomhunter said:


> View attachment 291147
> KC Twitcher


Good bait but impossible to find.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Learn to use the jig + pig, right angle spinner bait, and a regular plastic worm. Those are your 3 basic baits to catch bass with. I've been using those 3 for over fifty years and they catch fish, period. A 4th, money permitting, would be a standard Rapala.
They are inexpense and once you learn to use them well enough to catch fish consistantly, then you can spend the money on a lot of the other baits the guys have talked about.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just use a grape of purple worm for bass and they do catch bass. I had a friend that swore by a grape worm with white spots on it. but I cant seem to find any.
sherman


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

sherman51 said:


> I just use a grape of purple worm for bass and they do catch bass. I had a friend that swore by a grape worm with white spots on it. but I cant seem to find any.
> sherman


Here you go Sherman!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

About 6 more weeks and those big females
will be cruisin.


----------



## Donald T Beatty (Jan 11, 2019)

$diesel$ said:


> Learn to use the jig + pig, right angle spinner bait, and a regular plastic worm. Those are your 3 basic baits to catch bass with. I've been using those 3 for over fifty years and they catch fish, period. A 4th, money permitting, would be a standard Rapala.
> They are inexpense and once you learn to use them well enough to catch fish consistantly, then you can spend the money on a lot of the other baits the guys have talked about.


I like to keep it simple 


Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Purple creme worm with white tail is a killer bass bait. My go to Spring baits are chartruse twister tails, creme mini-tails, normally tipped with a minnow or wax worm. Presentation is paramount with either, and be prepared to lose a lot on snags.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Carver said:


> Good bait but impossible to find.


Not if you know the right guy.....send me a pm if you need some, I know who has a few extra.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

shroomhunter said:


> Not if you know the right guy.....send me a pm if you need some, I know who has a few extra.


For some reason I can't PM you. Contact me if you will I am interested.


----------



## old-time fisher (Feb 18, 2019)

I like the white grubs in the garden, as soon as the weather starts to warm.also go kick an old rotten stump.on a jig they are hard to beat


----------



## Jeremy Barker (Feb 20, 2019)

Like slot stated a jig and pig is hard to beat. Black and blue is my go to. A jerk bait like a rapala husky jerk or a smithwick rouge is another favorite. Any time of year a swimbait is hard to beat. You can work them so many different ways. Kitech are best swimbait I have found. They're very soft so you only get one fish per bait, but the action, even at slow speed is incredible. Worth the little extra money. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

RiparianRanger said:


> Jig and pig


Right on RiparianRanger.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

JignPig Guide said:


> Right on RiparianRanger.


 LOL


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Bill Dance said back in the day "throw any color you want as long as it's blue". I have done well with blue over the years, throw other colors too but blue crankbaits and blue worms do catch fish. Silver rattle trap blue back caught a lot of bass from old Shreve Lake, shame it's gone now, that's where my Grandfather taught me to fish.


----------



## old-time fisher (Feb 18, 2019)

all the tackle I've got I still have the old purple worms with the wire protected hooks,witch makes them glide over the weed beds for that monster bass that shoots up through the weeds like a rocket going to the moon.its the old saying ever thing has its place


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Donald T Beatty said:


> I am new to this forum .. I am a bank fisherman want are some good staring baits for bass in the spring?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


 3/8oz spinnerbait and a squarebill are two of my favorites


----------

